# Stereo Installation Question~



## racncarboy (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok guys I have a question about installing an aftermarket headunit(Pioneer FH-P8800) in my car..










I just got a pioneer headunit from a friend and was trying to install it in my '93 Maxima..... I went out and brough the Harness Wire adapter for my car ... and matched all the color wires in the back (red = power, yellow = battery etc.) and plug the new adapter back into the car's adapter.


but when I turn on the car the head unit doesnt power up.. no reaction.

Am I missing something else? ... there's a big thick black plug from the car originally from the factory unit.. that's not plug in.. but it says Antenna and the ground wire is not used.

Is there more to just matching all the wires on the harness adapter to the pioneer unit and plugging it back up.


thanks,


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

how many wires come out of the head unit and what are they all for?
sometimes you just have to connect your own ground.


----------



## racncarboy (Mar 21, 2008)

oh? so you saying that the headunit might not power up at all if the ground wasn't connected?


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

well yea, disconnect the ground for say the fuel pump and you wont be going anywhere right


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

racncarboy said:


> oh? so you saying that the headunit might not power up at all if the ground wasn't connected?


is your antenna connected?
the factory H/U used the antenna for a ground.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

but the aftermarket radio may not use the antenna for a ground so take the black wire, extend it and ground it. easy and foolproof!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pat94XE-V6 said:


> but the aftermarket radio may not use the antenna for a ground so take the black wire, extend it and ground it. easy and foolproof!


every one I've installed has.


----------

